# 64-bit Windows 7 compatability



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

I need to know if the Zebra Stripe S600 printer is compatible with Windows 7 x64. I also need the correct drivers.

Most of my research has said that the Zebra S600 is compatible but nothing really about the Zebra Stripe S600. I'm not sure if these are the same printer or not either.

This printer will be connected to the PC using a parallel cable through a PCI express x1 to parallel interface card.

Any help or clarification would be appreciated!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

There are two driver issues here, both of which need to be addressed:

1. Availability of 64-bit Windows 7 driver for the P/P PCI card.
2. Availability of 64-bit Windows 7 driver for the printer.

Since I don't know make/model of the PCI card, I can't comment on whether or not a suitable driver is available for it.

As regards the printer, the Zebra website no longer supports the S600 & no longer supplies any drivers for it as far as I can see.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Checking here is a good idea for hardware Windows 7 Compatibility: Software Programs & Hardware Devices: Find Updates, Drivers, & Downloads


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try this v7.2 download as it covers your model by clicking on the Zebra Technologies link Software Downloads


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This one seems to be a bit more precise Zebra S600 driver

Forgot to mention that it's always best to create a restore point first when downloading drivers from non-manufacturer's site.


----------

